# K3B wont find burner but can see writer?



## gr1ml0ck (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all,

I just installed k3b as I heard that some FreeBSD users use it.

Using Beta-2, kde4 and ports all up to date as per NOW!

On starting the application I receive a message stating that it cannot find a burner but it can find my cdrom/dvd reader?

Has anyone else encountered this issue before? If so.. how did you fix it.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.  :stud


----------



## ale (Aug 12, 2009)

Is atapicam loaded?
Do you have the needed permissions on cd* xpt* and pass* in /dev/?


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Aug 12, 2009)

yup cheers dude.. i forgot to chmod xpt0!!!!

sometimes you just need a slap in the forehead with a kipper!!!


----------

